# Error launching Linux Eclipse



## Bront_in_Hood (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello everybody!

I installed FreeBSD 8.3 amd64. Then I installed KDE4. After that I configured the ru_RU.UTF-8 locale in /etc/login.conf. Now I want to run the Linux Eclipse version downloaded from eclipse.org. When I run Eclipse *I* see these error messages:


```
(process:1587): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library

(process:1587): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
        Using the fallback 'C' locale.
```
Here is the result of the [cmd=]locale[/cmd] command execution of the current user:

```
> locale
LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8
LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.UTF-8"
LC_COLLATE="ru_RU.UTF-8"
LC_TIME="ru_RU.UTF-8"
LC_NUMERIC="ru_RU.UTF-8"
LC_MONETARY="ru_RU.UTF-8"
LC_MESSAGES="ru_RU.UTF-8"
LC_ALL=ru_RU.UTF-8
```
I tried to search the internet, but found only settings of locale in /etc/csh.cshrc and others. I tried some but it seems like the problem is not in the configurations.

Any ideas what to do?


----------

